# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αγχος-συμπτωματα είναι παθολογικό;

## Vastez

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, Είμαι ένα άτομο το οποίο έχει φοβίες και αγχος από την παιδική ηλικία.Ειμαι 22 χρονών .Το 2008 έπαθα την πρώτη κρίση πανικού ύστερα από στρεσογοννα κατάσταση.Κατα καιρούς μέχρι και σήμερα με πιάνουν διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά και και κατά διαστήματα κρίσεις πανικου.Τον τελευταίο καιρό νοιωθω πόνους και μουδιάσματα τα χέρια(αγκώνες και δάκτυλα) τα πόδια(άκρα και γόνατα) ,την μέση και μερικές φορές με πιάνουν ημικρανιες.Ο πόνος είναι ήπιας προς μέτριας έντασης και δεν το χω συνέχεια...Επίσης ξυπναγα και το τα 2 δακτυλα του χεριού μου (δεικτης,μικρό δάκτυλο) τα ενοιωθα μουδιασμενα.Επισης μερικές φορές νοιωθω να κάνουν συσπάσεις οι μύες μόνοι τους σαν πεταγμα...Έχω πάει κατά σειρά σε νευρολόγο (ο οποίος δεν θεωρείσαι απαραίτητο να κάνω αξονική θεωρώντας συμπτώματα άγχους) Πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό έκανα αξονική αυχένα και μέση οι οποίες ήταν καθαρες.Πηγα σε ενδοκρινολόγο μου γράψε εξετάσεις αίματος και υπέρηχο θυροειδους και άνω κοιλίας.Στης αίματος βρέθηκε μόνο ότι έχω ελλειψη βιταμινηςD και στον υπέρηχο φάνηκε μία ήπια θυροειδιτιδα.Η γιατρός μου γράψε να πάρω βιταμίνη D και σελήνιο.Παρακολουθω ψυχολόγο τον τελευταίο καιρό και πραγματικά ακόμα νοιωθω αμφιβολίες αν τα συμπτώματα είναι λόγω αγχους...Αξιζει να πάω σε κάποιο άλλο γιατρό αλλης ειδικοτητας ;Θα ήθελα πολύ τη γνώμη σας για το θέμα μου αλλά και αν κάποιος έχει ζήσει παρόμοια κατάσταση τι έκανε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση .

----------


## Έρις

Καλησπέρα, όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι συμπτώματα άγχους, αλλά το βασικότερο σύμπτωμα του άγχους είναι ο φόβος που σου δημιουργεί... "ότι κάτι έχεις". Αν σε καθησυχάζει το να κάνεις επιπλέον εξετάσεις για να αποκλείσεις οποιοδήποτε άλλο ενδοχόμενο, μπορείς να το κάνεις. Ο ψυχολόγος σου που σε κατευθύνει;
Προσωπικά, απλώς αγνοώ όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά που δημιουργούνται από το άγχος... κι όσο περισσότερο τα αγνοώ, τόσο εξαφανίζονται.

----------


## Vastez

Ερις σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...Η ψυχολόγος μου λέει να σκέφτομαι θετικά,να κάνω πράγματα που αγαπάω και να προσπαθήσω να το κοντρολαρω ώστε να μην γίνομαι δυσλειτουργικος ...Επίσης με διαβεβαιώνει πως δεν έχω κάτι παθολογικο...Απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ακόμα και φορές που είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά νοιωθω τα συμπτώματα...Και μου φαίνεται παράλογο να είναι από άγχος τα συμπτώματα από την στιγμή που νοιωθω καλα....

----------


## Έρις

Τα συμπτώματα του άγχους δεν σχετίζονται πάντα με τη διάθεση... Το άγχος συσσωρεύεται και εκδηλώνεται και σε φάσεις ηρεμίας, όχι μόνο σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσες να αισθάνεσαι τα συμπτώματα του άγχους πριν κοιμηθείς... που υποθετικά βρίσκεσαι σε φάση χαλάρωσης... Αν ωστόσο, δεν σε καθησυχάζουν και δεν σου αρκούν τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου σου, μπορείς να κάνεις επιπλέον εξετάσεις... ίσως με αυτό τον τρόπο σταματήσεις να φοβάσαι.

----------


## alex18

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΑΛΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΕ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ Η ΘΑ ΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ??
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## elis

Μη στεναχωριεσαι αυτα ειναι παγιδεσ του ακατανομαστου με τη βοηθεια ενοσ πνευματικου θα μπορεσει να γαληνεψει η ψυχη σου και να επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα σου παρε μαγνησιο απο το φαρμακειο και κανε μια προσευχη βοηθεια μασ

----------


## alex18

ΟΡΙΣΤΕ??? ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΥΡΩΝΕΥΕΣΕ ΕΓΩ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΚΩΝ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΩΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΧΩΡΗΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΤΙΑ

----------


## elis

Αδερφε χαλαρωσε δεν εχεισ τιποτα παρε μαγνησιο συμπληρωμα και βιταμινη ντε κ ηρεμησε

----------


## andreas86

> Αδερφε χαλαρωσε δεν εχεισ τιποτα παρε μαγνησιο συμπληρωμα και βιταμινη ντε κ ηρεμησε


Πόσο έχει το μαγνήσιο;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## alex18

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ Β12 ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΣΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΡΟΕΙΔΗ . ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΧΘΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΘΑ ΨΗΝΟΜΕ ΑΠ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΥΜΟΥΣΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!

----------


## elis

Αδερφε και ανδρεα ακου και δε θα χασεισ εφτα οχτω ευρω θα δωσεισ και θα ησυχασεισ καπου υπαρχει ενα θεμα για τισ βιταμινεσ ειναι σοβαρο δεν ειναι φμπ εδω δεν παιζουμε αποψη μου ηλεκτρολυτεσ πεντε ευρω βιταμινεσ με μεταλλα εφτα οχτω και μαγνησιο αλλα πεντε εξι κ ηρεμηστε ποδοσφαιριστησ με σχιζο ειμαι δεν τα πουλαω για να ειμαι εγω καλα μπορειτε κι εσεισ απλα σε μενα εχουν μεγαλυτερη δραστικοτητα

----------


## alex18

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΙΨΗ ΣΕ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΧΤΩ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΧΩΡΗΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΕΙ ΛΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΦΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!

----------


## elis

Εχεισ ελλειψη τελοσ

----------


## alex18

ΦΙΛΕ ELIS ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ

----------


## elis

Αδερφε θα σου πω μια ιστορια εγω δουλευω απο εφτα χρονων στα 17 εκανα μια κορη αυτη την κορη τη γνωρισα οταν ηταν 15 σε μια καφετερια ωσ σερβιτορα πηγαινα καθε μερα και την εβλεπα τησ ειπα ολη την ιστορια τησ ζωησ μου και την εστειλα στο πανεπιστημιο αρα φιλαρακο το σκοπο για τον οποιο ζουσα μεχρι τωρα και δουλευα τον εκπληρωσα σταματησα τη δουλεια και τωρα γυρναω στα καφενεια ειμαι μολισ 37 δουλευοντασ τουσ γνωρισα ολουσ ξερω πραγματα και κολπα που δεν πιστευεισ οτι υπαρχουν αυτο με τισ βιταμινεσ ειναι οτι πιο καινουριο κι εγω εφαγα δεκα χρονια να το μαθω το ειπα στην κορη μου και τισ φιλεσ τησ κι ετσι θα ειναι παντα καλα απο εκει κ περα εγω τελειωσα την αποστολη μου στον πλανητη τελοσ ειμαι παλιοσ λοκατζησ ποδοσφαιριστησ και αγροτησ τα συμπληρωματα τα επαιρνα γτ επρεπε να δουλεψω τα ξερει η κορη μου εμενα μου φτανει εσυ κανε οτι θεσ λιγο με ενδιαφερει

----------


## alex18

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ???

----------


## Sonia

Να ξέρεις ότι η αναζήτηση διαβεβαιώσεων πχ να σου διαβεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα από αυτό ή ότι ξεπερνιέται, είναι ακριβώς σύμπτωμα του παθολογικού άγχους και μάλλον ότι και να σου πούμε διαβεβαίωση δεν θα αισθανθείς. Και δεν θα πάθεις κάτι και ξεπερνιέται, αλλά απλά με το να στο πούμε δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το χωνέψεις, θα το πιστέψεις και θα σου περάσει αυτομάτως.

----------


## alex18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΑΦΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΘΟΡΜΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΡΟΗΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΡΑΤΑΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ 2 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΕΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΥΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΣΑΦΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΧΤΩ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ Μ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣΚΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΛΥΓΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ

----------


## Sonia

Πρώτα απ΄όλα θα μάθεις να το αντιμετωπίζεις πιο ψύχραιμα ώστε να μην έχεις τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα και να διαρκεί λιγότερο. Στην συνέχεια θα το ξεπεράσεις. Απλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν γίνεται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη, πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή κι επιμονή. Δεν τρελαίνεσαι από αυτό. Ωστόσο όσο δεν κάνεις κάτι να το αντιμετωπίσεις, τόσα χειρότερα θα αισθάνεσαι γιατί μπαίνεις σε φαύλο κύκλο, ψυχοσωματικά-αρνητικές σκέψεις-ψυχοσωματικά- κτλ κτλ

----------


## alex18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΧΟΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ??? ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ???

----------


## Χριστίνα 95

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΧΟΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ??? ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ???


Όλο αυτό σε κούρασε ψυχολογικά και σωματικά και γι αυτό δεν έχεις όρεξη και νιώθεις κουρασμένος..Δεν είναι απαραίτητα καταθλιψη..Ηρεμια, καλή παρέα,σωστη διατροφή και θετική σκέψη! Αν δεν νιώθεις καλά και μπορείς και να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό να σε καθοδηγήσει. Να μιλήσετε, όχι απαραίτητα να σου δώσει φάρμακα.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## alex18

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΛΙΜΑΚΑ HAMILTON ΜΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΗΝΕ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΑΠ ΑΥΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΑ ΤΑΒΟΡ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΣΕ ΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ.

----------


## jim7

Ρε φίλε τι σε νοιάζει πως σκευτεται ο γιατρός, πολλοί τα παίρνουν και οι ίδιοι τα φάρμακα, εσύ κοίτα να πληροφορηθεί ς για τον εαυτό σου, όλα στον διαδικτυακό χώρο είναι free. Wikipedia, μορφώσουν η γνώση είναι δύναμη λέμε.

----------


## jim7

Υγ Ξέρεις πόσο κοστίζει το ταβορ?;

----------


## alex18

ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΠΗΝΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΗΠΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΠΕΡΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ???

----------


## alex18

ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΗΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ??????????????????????????

----------


## elis

Ναι με μαγνησιο μου περασε εμενα ετσι

----------


## alex18

ΡΕ ΦΥΛΕ ΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΛΑΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΣΤΑΝΘΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ

----------


## Sonia

alex, ισχύουν αυτά που σου έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, όλα αυτά ξεπερνιούνται, αλλά θέλει επιμονή κι υπομονή. Δούλεψέ τα με την γιατρό σου και μην περιμένεις να εξαφανιστούν τα πάντα από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Φαίνεσαι να είσαι σε υπερένταση, προσπάθησε να κουλάρεις λίγο. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις κάποιο φάρμακο που σου προτείνει η γιατρός για κάποιον καιρό, καλό είναι σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα. Πιθανόν να τα καταφέρεις και χωρίς φάρμακα, αλλά σε βλέπω πολύ ανυπόμονο με τον τρόπο που γράφεις και θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Ειδική βέβαια δεν είμαι, αλλά από το να διαβάζεις το μακρύ και το κοντό του καθενός εδώ μέσα, καλύτερα να ακούς την γιατρό.


Από εκεί και πέρα, ισως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά τα μηνύματά σου άθελά σου βγάζουν μια αγένεια σαν να απαιτείς απαντήσεις εδώ και τώρα κι οι άλλοι να είναι υποχρεωμένοι να στις δώσουν σε χρόνο dt. Στο διαδίκτυο να ξέρεις πως όταν γράφεις με κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις κι όταν γράφεις με εκφράσεις τύπου " Θέλω απάντηση" κτλ δεν νομίζω ότι θα ασχοληθούν και πολλοί με τις ερωτήσεις σου. Άνοιξε νέο θέμα και γράψε τους προβληματισμούς σου ψύχραιμα και πιο αναλυτικά και έχε υπομονή. Δεν είναι μέσα στο φόρουμ όλοι 24 ώρες το 24ωρο και δεν έχουν πάντα κάτι να απαντήσουν σε μια γενικόλογη ερώτηση.

----------


## alex18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ??? ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΡΟΤΟΝΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ???

----------


## jim7

Πόσο χρονών είσαι Αλέκο;

----------


## alex18

24, γιατι???

----------


## alex18

?????????????????

----------


## elis

Μηπωσ 14 παρε βιταμινεσ κι ασε τισ εξυπναδεσ κ βρεσ κανενα κοριτσακι να ηρεμησεισ

----------


## alex18

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ. ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ. ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ


Alex αυτός με το μαγνήσιο έχει προτείνει σε όλο το forum να το περνούν λες και έχει κάποιο κέρδος...μην τον ακούς κ εμένα με εκνεύρισε παρά πολύ νομίζει ότι το μαγνήσιο είναι το μαγικό χάπι όπως το είπες κ ότι όλοι έχουμε εληψη άσχετος αν περνούμε μαγνήσιο από τής τροφές μας μας βγάζει το πόρισμα..μην ακούς τέτοιους τύπους ήδη αυτός μου είπε σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε ότι μπαίνει εδώ μέσα για πλάκα κ να γελάσει με τα πρωβληματα μας γιατί την βρισκη έτσι...μην ακούς ανθρώπους γενικά που σου λένε τι έχεις κ σου κάνουν διάγνωση μήλα σε κάποιον ειδικό καλύτερα κ μην παίζεις με την υγεία σου..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

